# Marquetry School



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*First Students Tomorrow*

*My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.

*The classroom*










*The textbooks*










*The work areas*










*Glue making, packet assembly and mounting board materials*










*The packets for the first étude. They get a choice of colour combinations*










*Hammer veneering materials*










Wish me luck!

Thanks for looking

Paul


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


With all your preparation, it looks like the luck will be in your favor! Best wishes.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Looks like your very ready Paul ,I know it will be a great experience for both you and your students. Good luck!


----------



## Woodenwizard (Jan 25, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Paul, Wishing you the best. I wish I were able to participate. Maybe in the future. I look forward to hearing how things go. I am sure the students will come away with a boat full (pun intended) of knowledge and memories.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Paul, you don't need me to wish you Good Luck…
You have your plan… and you are going to execute your plan…
All of your students will soak it up like a sponge and savor every bit of it!
They will be very Thankful to you for your expertise…
It will be a success that you will remember the rest of your life!
I wish I could be a fly on the wall during the process! 

Are you going to have it Recorded? (somehow) 

Do not worry about anything… Everything will be GREAT!

No sweat… Just enjoy it..

Thank you,
Joe

PS: 4 or 5 students?


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Pretty exciting stuff. Joe said it well. You have thought it through and prepared first class tools and equipment for your first students. You are a bright and knowledgeable guy. It will go great.

I think I said it before but think really basic until you get a feel for where each student is.

Best wishes on this new path sir!

Please keep us posted on your journey!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


DocSavage45: *DITTO*


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


I've never seen anyone more prepared or qualified. All my best to you, Paul. Do it well and honorably.


----------



## TobiasZA (Mar 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul
This is extremely exciting!! You are no doubt going to have great fun. Very best wishes in your endeavour and I hope that you will find immense satisfaction and joy in teaching. Your students are most definitely incredibly lucky to be learning under your remarkably talented eyes and hands!

Have a great time and keep the pictures coming
Best regards
TobiasZA
South Africa


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Paul, Oh so very well organized, clean, neat, and laid out for your first day of your first class. I'm sure your students will be just as excited as you are. Here's to ya! Keep your ship on even keel


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Good luck Sir. Been so prepared and knowledgeable as you are it will be a walk in the park. (or run through the park to the closest pub) Good luck again.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


The lessons should be fine with such a preparation and such a teacher. Good luck fellow.


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Wow, picture this. Best of luck Paul!


----------



## J123 (Dec 29, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


I really wish I lived closer, or I would be in there in a heartbeat. Have you thought of adding a webex? I would be interested if you were able to do a webex.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Best of luck for your first class. All of your pre work and preparation should result in a successful and enjoyable class for all of your students. Keep us posted.
Jim


----------



## loneturtle (Sep 2, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Well I wish you luck as well, Paul but it isn't luck that will get you through. It will be the dedication you've put into this and the planning and preparation. You know the craft that you're teaching (and, boy! You know that!), you know the equipment they'll be using because you built every one and, most importantly, you have such a desire to teach and pass on the skills that you have dedicated a huge chunk of your life to getting it right before you've even started your first class. That much drive and passion rubs off.

Luck is what the unprepared need. Luck is what gamblers need. In short: Luck is what fools need. You've got better than luck. Your students have a great learning environment, great equipment, great materials and you just have to start teaching to discover for sure that they also have a great teacher. We already know that because we know what we would need to learn a craft like yours… it's you.

Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Best wishes for a successful venture. Seems as if you've more than prepared for it.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Your students are the lucky ones. I look forward to seeing your posts on their progress.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


This is awesome that you are doing this.
What a service. I am proud to even know you.

Steve


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Loos like the makings of a good class. I sure recognize a glue pot now!!

Good luck, Paul. You are a good teacher!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Paul, because of your fine skill as a craftsman, and organizational and management skills as a successful business man, I know that you will succeed in this endeavor. Nevertheless, I will also add a prayer for your success. Godspeed. May you always be happy in your work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DavidTTU (Dec 3, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


I wish I could take this course. Learning from a master and a teacher. Best of luck, Paul.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Bravo dear friend! 
With your course I expect new young talented people .. talented like you!


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


You are one great teacher! Your prep work is second to none! You are preserving the art of marquetry! I salute you!
Roman


----------



## handsawgeek (Jul 31, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Hey, Paul,
When I look at the photos of the empty shop standing at the ready, I can just picture the scene of what will soon take place there…a group of merry woodworkers and artisans busy learning a new skill. Wish I could be there!
Best wishes for a successful adventure!


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Enjoy, you have prepared for it, now have a great time!


----------



## jstegall (Oct 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


I was going to add some things, but Ron T said almost everything I could think of. Go for it!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


What could I possibly add to these comments? Ron T+1 for sure.
Wishing you the very best.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Wow Paul, simply amazing. I am just wondering how you find the time and energy to do all of this. I'm so impressed and can't wait to see what's coming next.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Good luck my friend. You can do it.

Madts.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Brilliant Paul! Best of luck to you.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Thanks all,

First day went very well. I'll do a post at the end of the week ….. with pictures.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


I guess you are well into your first course by now Paul. What a great way to expand on your marquetry passion and meet some new woodworkers interested in the same. Looking forward to hearing how it went. I am off to Sweden tomorrow, so I will be catching up after I get there. Wishing I was there instead of driving 1700 kilometers (probably in the rain)!


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Paul, your preparation is impeccable, and I'm sure it will be a hugely successful class. Looking forward to the pictures and hopefully welcoming a bunch of new members to the Chevalet club.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Good Luck


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *First Students Tomorrow*
> 
> *My first marquetry course* starts tomorrow morning. I've been preparing for a couple of weeks and I think I'm as prepared as I could be.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the roll out and execution of the class.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*

*Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.

*Thank you Len, Kendra, and Phil.* I could not have asked for better, more enthusiastic first students.
The topics covered were the making of grease paper and assembly of packets, cutting on the chevalets, assembly of motifs, filling with mastic and finally pressing to a substrate. Of course all this was done with hide glue.

*We used both* hot hide glue and liquid hide glue (Old Brown Glue) and pressed some pieces with cooled HHG and a hot caul. The three motifs were assembled one each, on French kraft paper, masking tape, and self adhesive shelf liner to give a broad experience. They were also cut in three different thicknesses (1/42", 1/28", and 1/16") of veneer to give the same diversity.

*When they were tired* of cutting we took a break and did some hammer veneering.

*Enough talk,* here are some pictures.


























































































































































*If that's not enough* for you the whole album with captions is here.
I had a great time and can't wait to do it again in June. In the mean time it was nice to go up and break down the chevys this morning and get my old shop back.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Okay, it's not just me, you're really a giant. I felt a bit small back in '13 when you came here in France, hehehe.
Nice pictures of a happy team there!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


A great success congrats on your new classes,the results prove you are a great teacher.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Good on ya Paul for passing on the skills to others. I wish you even more success in the future.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


I would willingly have been there.


----------



## TobiasZA (Mar 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Well done Paul. Wish I could have attended the course. I am sure that this is the beginning of much greater things to come! Congratulations to you and your students.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Paul! So proud and impressed with what you bring to the woodworking community. I would love to be one of your students, and I hope that can happen.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a successful first class Paul. It seems your students did very well on the chevy. It looks like everything went smooth but I'm guessing there was a lot of prep work put into this class not counting the building of the chevys which was a undertaking in itself.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


I agree with Jim, first thing I thought when I saw results that good is you're a very good teacher. Always more to learn to be a great teacher, but you're starting from high up the scale.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


That's fantastic, Paul. Congratulations. Now, did these kids come at the craft as tabula raza, or had they background in scrollsawing or any such? Or other marquetry, or, mebees, intarsia? The first time I saw one of your portraits, I actually asked you if mebees it was laser engraved, such was the photo-realism. I was taken aback by your answer that it was, indeed, marquetry. Now, I see these students getting the same results. Hence, it's important to me to know how soft was the mental putty with which you began.


----------



## loneturtle (Sep 2, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Wow! Exceptionally high standard for the first course! You should be very pleased with the results. The students have something to be proud of… and so have you.

Giving someone a skill is the greatest gift.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is so nice.
I would love to take a course from you someday. I hope that it can happen.

You guys had fantastic results.

Steve


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

*Ken and Steve*, nothing would make me happier. Next courses will be in mid June and mid September 2016. 
Vancouver Island is really pretty in those months ….. well, actually all the time. ... and your dollar is worth about $1.30 here.

*Mark*, one had some marquetry experience but with a scrollsaw and in double bevel so not really transferable skills. They are all members of the woodworking guild however so they are woodworkers.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a successfull 1st class. I wish you many more.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you and your students, Paul!


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, Congratulations on your success. What an awesome workshop you have to hold your classes in. If someone said to you ten years ago that you would be teaching marquetry to people would you have doubted them? Did you have trouble getting your students out the door and go home each day.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Wonderful to hear that you all had a great time learning, and the results speak for themselves.
I'd love to be able to participate in the future.
Well done Paul.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


I never had any doubts about this being a success and the results and pictures tell the story .
How much better could a class room be set up and organized and a teacher and craftsman with passion for marquetry be prepared to share his immense skills and knowledge .
Too bad that the Chevys are going to sit idle for that length of time .

Klaus


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


congrats paul, i know it must have been a real joy to see everything come together, having three students was probably better then say 5..now that you have a feel for things, getting close to pack up and head to Arizona…


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Paul! 
Attendants your course shining of satisfaction.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Nice work Paul!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Some very happy students who obviously enjoyed the course. Well done.
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Judging by the smiling faces and the beautiful results, your class was a total success Paul. All the work looked extremely well done, but I was most taken with how well the self portraits turned out. They are all excellent likenesses. I also think your 'classroom' looked very clean, well organized and inviting. I think that all those factors contribute greatly to the overall pleasure of taking a class. But even more important, having a great and enthusiastic teacher like yourself is the most crucial element.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Looks like everyone did awesome. They have a good instructor.


----------



## jim65 (Feb 8, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


fantastic pictures, quick learners and a great teacher! congratulations on the fist course!!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Amazing Paul, you must be very pleased with how things are shaping up.


----------



## truegemz (Feb 10, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Well done on your first course paul. When the time is right, I would definately consider joining.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Paull,

I've been following but this didn.i come up in my email,

Looking good sir!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *School's Out, a Learning Experience (good)*
> 
> *Well, it's over.* my first course in French marquetry, level one, ended yesterday and the consensus is that we all learned a lot. The students learned about French marquetry and I learned about teaching French marquetry.
> 
> ...


Way to go, Paul! 
Shop looks familiar.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*

*It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"

*I had the opportunity* to have dinner with Patrick when he was in Tucson a couple of months ago and asked him how he would feel about me using the name and the obvious implication that my school was somehow connected to *The American School of French Marquetry*. He said he thought it was a great idea and welcomed the implied relationship. That made me very happy and ended the discussion of what my school would be called. The real relationship is the shared desire to advance the knowledge and use of the chevalet and the techniques of the French masters.

*With no further ado*, Here is the new website for your perusal:



  






http://thecanadianschooloffrenchmarquetry.com/

*The next classes* will be held in June and at this time there are two places left in the level one course and three in the level two. I will be starting to promote the site shortly but I can say that I am very pleased with the feedback it has already generated. Four of the five spaces taken so far are from outside the province and were booked directly from the website.

*Thanks for looking in*.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS SIR!

THE NAME IS WELL DESERVED! HOPE YOU REGISTERED IT?

SWEET THAT IT'S ALMOST FULL UP W/OUT PROMOTION.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I will have to ask the Boss if I am allowed to sign up? Can I have the Chevalet, I test ran?


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Paul,

We were just discussing your school earlier today and looked again at your blog from after the first class. We certainly wish you well with your endeavor. Your on-line teaching (sharing) is excellent so we know your school will be a great success.

L/W


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Full steam ahead, sir! Your works are an inspiration to everyone on LJ and the fact that you are expanding to full-out school is nothing but extraordinary. Flying with spinnaker full-speed-ahead!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


I wish you great success and look forward to the day I get to attend your school.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Congrats Paul. Be careful, you might get a full time job!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Paul,

That's a great endeavor you're launching!

Everyone will overjoyed with your courses, I'm sure!

I just wish I was younger where I could handle the skill required… Those small teeny weeny pieces, etc. would drive me mad at this time… I could not handle it now… BUT, I know those that DO IT will survive and will propel the skill to others in woodworking… * and I know you will be very happy with it all.*

I don't have to wish you good luck… * It will be a SUPER SUCCESS from the very start and will grow & grow!*

Thank you for keeping us updated on your NEW venture!


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Congratulations Paul, Ten years ago did you think you would be heading down this path with things? Good luck Sir.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Looks good Paul. A nice and informative straightforward site. Success may well become greater than you would want maybe? Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Great site Paul. It will fill your classroom in no time. Wish we were nearer but will have to make do with browsing the Tour Guide for Cowichan for the time being.
Jim


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new school Paul and good luck with its success.

Richard


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Looking good, Paul! All the success with the new school!

BTW, if you have a short video (YouTube-ish) that you've created on use of the chevalet, we would be happy to place it on the American Marquetry Society site (http://americanmarquetrysociety.com/MarquetryVideos.html). I currently have a small smattering of marquetry technique examples uploaded there for our members, missing one on double-bevel techniques and another on the use of the chevalet.

Bob
Webmaster, American Marquetry Society
http://www.americanmarquetrysociety.com


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


It's obvious that you are a man on a mission Paul. No wonder Patrick Edwards was so positive to the name of your new school. So many of us have already benefitted from your enthusiasm and knowledge of the subject without charge, that I think it is about time that you should be rewarded for your contribution to the resurgence of this wonderful craft, even though I seriously doubt that financial gain is your main goal. I'm certain it will be a huge success since you don't seem like a person who fails at anything. My best wishes for success.


----------



## madburg (Feb 3, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Every success Paul. Your enthusiasm is infectious!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


a very big congrats for your new web site and great success on your teaching venture, i think you could also have a few boat building classes…i look forward to watching things progress…congrats paul…


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Hope you post some photos of your student's progress when you can.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Paul, watching your journey unfold here has been a real inspiration to me. You are starting something that will become an amazing legacy.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Paul, huzzah, and huzzah. I went through the entire website, cover-to-cover. It's a thing of beauty that, unlike many sites, is an easy, enjoyable read. In less than half-an-hour, your site gives a clear and understandable presentation of the field of Marquetry (like I know what I'm talking about).


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Great work Paul! Congrats.


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Very nicely designed website .. but it is only an expression of a highly creative man, who knows how to design each job.
Best wishes for success.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Yes, congrats Paul. Full speed ahead. I wish you gr8 success.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


What a great looking website, Paul. Did you design it yourself? Do you host it yourself? Website design is one thing I'd like to develop some skill in. Best of luck with your endeavor.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the encouraging words.

*Andre*, this one? Of course?










*Don*, not a chance! I wasn't even doing marquetry.

*Bailey*, Yes I designed it using Serif WebPlus X8 There is a learning curve but it's not too hard. It's all drag and drop, virtually no knowledge of html is required.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM, New Website and Enrollment Update*
> 
> *It's been a while* since my last blog but I've been busy. Among a lot of other things I managed to build the website for the newly named *Canadian School of French Marquetry*. I thought long and hard about what the name might be but this one suggested by my friend Mat Nedeljko seemed to be the best fit if it was OK with Patrick Edwards. The last thing I wanted to do was have him think I was "passing off"
> 
> ...


Wonderful Paul,
So fine that you help passing on this and making others follow.
It really is one of the wonders of the web, that so many get to know so much so easy.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*

*The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.

*You can follow* on our new Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/thecanadianschooloffrenchmarquetry/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel if you like.

*I'm very new at FB* but would appreciate any likes or shares that any of you might be willing to add. I would really like to get the word out so that I can continue to attract new students and keep the school running. It turns out I like the teaching perhaps even more than the "making". 

*A few shots* from today.














































Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Can't wait to see the final results. Especially the smiles on their faces.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Looks like everyone is having a great time!

Nice shop layout… looks like plenty of room without bumping elbows… 

It will be interesting to see the self portraits…
... I guess everyone brought the picture(s) they want to use… (?)

Thank you.


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Paul, Thanks for sharing, it's interesting to keep up with your activities.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Looks like fun Paul. I will have a look at your FB page and follow with there too. Your 'classroom' looks clean, bright and very well organized. That together with your zeal for teaching should make your students very happy and assure success. I'm sure just word of mouth will get you a lot of students. Your FB page looks great too.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Fantastic Paul! Looks like great fun.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Congratulations Paul!


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Being very new to Marquetry, I'm very interested in following your class. I usually have my pieces on a wooden block on the workbench - your tray makes much more sense! Is it covered with felt?


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Shop does look a little cleaner from last year! Might be passing through your area later this year some time, trying to talk the wife into going up to Port Hardy for some fishing this summer!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Glad to see you doing so well, Paul. This is a great thing you are doing. I would be up there if I could. Maybe someday…


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


I'm glad you enjoy teaching so much but it makes perfect sense as you have always been someone who loves to share your knowledge and you passion for marquetry and all things woodworking.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


This all looking very good Paul. Your expertise and enthusiasm are clearly appreciated by your students. Congratulations!
Jim


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


I'm still hoping to get myownbadself into a position where I may partake, Paul.


----------



## DonSol (Dec 31, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Congratulations on the beginning of what I am sure will be a very successful marquetry school. Main thing is they have a great teacher to learn from.


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Hi Paul, Congratulations on your class. When I do a class I feel great that someone else is expressing one's self and creating an absolutely new bit of art. I commend you for preserving an art form. Good luck and I look forward to seeing more.
Roman , the BOOTMAN!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


I wish you great success and I truly hope to join in soon. The whole place looks fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Looks like all is having a ball. Carry on, "teach"


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *CSFM: New Class, New Students, New Facebook Presence*
> 
> *The level one class* / spring 2016 started today with four new students. We all had a great time and we all learned a few things, some about marquetry, some about teaching. The students did very well and all finished their first étude.
> Tomorrow will be self portrait day followed by preparation for the "big one" the final étude which is quite challenging.
> ...


Nice to see you having success with your school and that your students enjoying the class and creating something special .
The shop/classroom looks great but I don't see the teacher .

Klaus


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*

*A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.









































































https://www.facebook.com/thecanadianschooloffrenchmarquetry/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel

Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


The smiles say it all. Wonderful!!!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Hoping the smiles keep expanding!


----------



## deltawing (Nov 3, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Great to see people enjoying the learning process Paul


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Wow that's some really nice work they got going there, and having fun doing it too!


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Great work! Looks like everyone enjoyed the project.


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Looks like you're off to a great start, Paul! Congrats!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Paul,

We're glad you can do this one-on-one. Your blogs have always been extremely informative so we know you must also be an excellent classroom, hands-on teacher. It's good to see the art of marquetry being passed on.

L/W


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Paul,

You and your students are WINNERS!

All of you Have it!

Y'all will never forget this experience!

Thank you for sharing!

Keep it up!


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these happy people from your class. the portraits like so life like. See they are using your new tools you manufactured and posted earlier. well done.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Marquetery selfies! Looks like everyone is enjoying themselves.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Wonderful Paul, 
Looks like you have a good time and make great results.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ugoboy (Feb 3, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


You can tell these people are are happy and all smiles. Its impressive to go thru the progress of putting your Face in Wood and it actually look like YOU! Great job guys


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


That is amazing Paul. Great work! When I'm rich I'll have to schedule a vacation/class combo.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Paul.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Wow, you can be very proud of your students.!!
Jim


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Awesome, how fun and rewarding, congratulations


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level one Day Two, Self Portraits*
> 
> *A few photos* from today at CSFM. We're all still having a good time.
> 
> ...


Looks like precious moments.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Level One Class is a Wrap*

*It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.

*Today was the last day of level one* and we finished up the week's projects, did a couple of demos on hammer veneering and French polishing and handed out diplomas. Everyone finished all the work and agreed that it was a fun time.

















































































































































*The gallery is small* but it is growing.










*Thanks* for looking in.

Paul


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations!
*


----------



## madburg (Feb 3, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Continued success …........


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Looks like lots of happy students with fist class instruction going on.Thanks for sharing this Paul.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Amazing Paul, everybody looks so happy!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


*5 satisfied folks sharing creative knowledge. What could be better?*


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Paul, I think your student gallery is awesome ! And your class pictures look like everyone is enjoying the journey.


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul. After looking at your students there must be 3 reasons why they look so happy

1) Some thing in the water.
2) You are good with Photoshop.
OR
3) You are a good tutor.
I am going with the #3 and hope it goes well once again.

The world of Marquetry will continue to take a step forward with Men like you passing on your knowledge and skills
to fellow LJ's THANKS AGAIN !!!!!


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Awesome work Paul! Was the veneer stained for the coloured pieces and if so what stain? I love the patterns that the class used.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Excitement and fun in the air for all that for sure by the looks on everyone's faces. 
Learning wood working is such a thrilling experience.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone.

*Anna*, the colours are .8mm dyed veneers from B&B Rare Woods.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Paul, It is exciting to see this take off so well. Congratulations.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Looks like all had a wonderful experience. Great job well done Paul.


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Looks like everyone enjoyed the course and will, hopefully, be keen to progress to higher levels. Well done.
Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Nothing better than a happy ending. Congratulations on another success Paul.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


I wanna make the gallery wall one day soon.


----------



## mihumus (Jul 21, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Really good stuff!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


By the looks of it the class was a great success and a lot of fun !
Congratulations .

Klaus


----------



## DennisLeeZongker (Jul 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Looks like a very successful and happy class, Congrats Paul!


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


OMG, Paul. Keep going, and keep posting like this. You're gonna get me there, eventually, if I have to sell my organs to make it.
How's the coffee maker glue heater working out?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


No, no, don't sell your organs. All things in good time.
As for the coffee maker glue pot heater, it was a star in class holding at about 155 degrees. I did cut the top away however. I had all three set up and all three worked well.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Some mighty fine hand writing on those diploma's.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Only a little Roger. The names and dates were filled in by Lorna (red shirt) who just happened to mention she did calligraphy, but the rest is just a nice font from MS word.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Congrats on another successful class. It sure looks like everyone had a great time including the teacher!


----------



## davidtr3 (Nov 6, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Looks like a good group and some really nice marquetry! Congrats.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Great job Paul! Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Level One Class is a Wrap*
> 
> *It's been a few days* since I checked in but they have been busy days around CSFM. On Wednesday the students dove into the third étude, the art nouveau piece, and by end of day Thursday all were finished and ready for the mounting boards.
> 
> ...


Looks like a job well done Paul.

Great stuff.

-Madts.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*

*CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.

*This will be* the first motif.










*Planning the packet* layers.










*Backing the veneer* with paper.










*Packet assembled* and ready to cut tomorrow.










*A little fire* to warm the shop on a chilly morning.










*The amazing sound* of five chevalets cutting ….










*Transferring from* the working tray to the clean tray










*Cutting* away










*Moving pieces* with the piece by piece tool.



















*First finished* cutting ready to sand shade in the morning.










*With luck tomorrow* will see this motif shaded and mounted on the mounting board and the second one in the cutting.

Thanks for looking in.

Paul

Follow CSFM on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/thecanadianschooloffrenchmarquetry/?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


This is mind boggling Paul. I am so impressed by your accomplishments, your teaching skill. I will be in your class one day.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


Once again, it looks like everyone is having a wonderful time learning these new skills that you are passing along.
Great way for them to learn, and for you to teach.
Have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


Beautiful motif. Your students must have done well in level 1 because it looks like they are getting great results in in level 2. Just curious Paul, do your students have their own chevalets at home?


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


Just wonderful. Look at those smiling faces.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, keep the progress coming.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


You have sure trained them well, Paul. Nothing like learning from the Master!!

Nice going…...........Jim


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


Thanks all.

*Mike* for the local students I rented them chevalets while I was in Az in the winter and refunded the rental against the tuition for the level two course so they had access to one to practice but to answer your question, Len (fall class) has one built at home now and Duncan (spring class) is finishing one up that he started in anticipation of the class. At least a couple of others will be built in this group.


----------



## dclark1943 (May 30, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


Paul, 
This is just wonderful, congratulations on a successful endeavor !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


Very good report… Keep it up…

Great project! Beautiful!

Thank you!


----------



## mihumus (Jul 21, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


Nice! It looks like a great time and a great work.﻿


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


I freaking wish.


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


All together excellent doing, and also great fun!


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


A beautiful project! A fun class! Thanks for the website info on the dyed veneers. Spectacular colours. Have you ever dyed your own veneers?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


Mindblowing, tedious, and beautiful work. WowZa!! times a billion. Kuddos to ya'll for your patience and precision.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


WOW, Amazing…. This is so cool. I could really enjoy learning this. Man Work gets in the way of everything. Congrats to you!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Level Two, Painting in Wood ....first two days*
> 
> *CSFM's first level two class* started Monday with five students. Three have just completed level one and the other two completed it last fall. Here are some pictures of the proceedings.
> 
> ...


Great success story and you are well on your way .

Nice and cozy looking shop/classroom Paul even the waste bin looks like it's starting to melt and everyone looks happy enjoying themselves .

Congratulations 
Klaus


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*

*Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.

*Here are some* wind-up photos of the fun and some shots of the excellent work turned out. Not all the motifs got mounted on plywood as some were taken home to be used on larger projects.






















































































































Thanks for looking in,

Paul


----------



## madburg (Feb 3, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Excellent …...................... You should definitely do an article for the Australian Wood Review


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Congratulations, Paul! You should be very proud of a job well done!


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Been following you all the way and congrats to you and the students on their great work pieces. Well done all.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Hey! Is that Champagne? All the niceties at your school sir! Oh yeah is it French Champagne? Who did the calligraphy on the diplomas? Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Beautiful projects! Well done! I love the colours in both projects. Looks like everyone had lots of fun.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you Paul, as well as to your students.
Beautiful craftsmanship by all.


----------



## mihumus (Jul 21, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Great work, congratulations!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Amazing stuff Paul, your students fantastic work reflect what a great teacher they have.


----------



## Kiwib0y (Aug 8, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your success. Really nice to see ladies doing marquetry as well!!!!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


You must be a good teacher because the projects look fantastic.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Out standing work and they look like they all had a great time and learned a lot.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S*

again….

*You're doing GREAT!*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Sure looks like fun. Wish I were there. Very nice work produced by your students. A credit to them and their teacher.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Looks like your students did you proud and had a good time doing it.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Thanks Everyone. It was a lot of fun.
*Tom*, it's only B.C. wine, not French Champagne. 
One of the students, Lorna, did the names and dates on the diplomas. The rest is just a fancy computer font printed on diploma blanks from Staples. They look pretty official though.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Congratulations on another successful class and thanks for keeping us in the loop with the well done blogs .

Klaus


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Nice stuff my man.

-Madts.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Paul,

Maybe you know this but I use Word to do my certificates of completion for the folks in my anger managerment classes. Might be an option for your next diplomas?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


They are done in Word Tom.


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Paul, congratulations to you and your students. The work is outstanding.


----------



## phtaylor36 (Jun 13, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Paul!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul,

Congrats on another successful venture.

Lee


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2016 Level Two Wrap-up*
> 
> *Well, the spring 2016 classes* are all finished up now. Everyone completed two études in painting in wood method and all the work was looking pretty good. Thanks and congrats to the students.
> 
> ...


Paul, I wish I lived close enough to you to attend your school. Marquetry is a great skill to learn about and you are developing a wonderful school for it. I love the beautiful work that you do and your students are obviously benefitting from it immensely.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Prepping for Piece by Piece Course*

*Fall classes are rolling around* in a few weeks and there's something new. I now have students who have enough experience to benefit from a piece by piece class and two will be taking advantage this September. This means that I have to prepare a palette of colours, grain patterns, and species of veneer in packets of four for them to design their pieces around.
Today, I selected and cut thirty-five packets complete with backers (no front "wasters" on piece by piece packets). Tomorrow I will reinforce the show faces with newspaper / hot hide glue and assemble them all.
As time goes by the palette will fill in but I think these selections will be a good start.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Prepping for Piece by Piece Course*
> 
> *Fall classes are rolling around* in a few weeks and there's something new. I now have students who have enough experience to benefit from a piece by piece class and two will be taking advantage this September. This means that I have to prepare a palette of colours, grain patterns, and species of veneer in packets of four for them to design their pieces around.
> Today, I selected and cut thirty-five packets complete with backers (no front "wasters" on piece by piece packets). Tomorrow I will reinforce the show faces with newspaper / hot hide glue and assemble them all.
> As time goes by the palette will fill in but I think these selections will be a good start.


Another class to watch…

... Looks like you're all prepared & ready to go…


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Prepping for Piece by Piece Course*
> 
> *Fall classes are rolling around* in a few weeks and there's something new. I now have students who have enough experience to benefit from a piece by piece class and two will be taking advantage this September. This means that I have to prepare a palette of colours, grain patterns, and species of veneer in packets of four for them to design their pieces around.
> Today, I selected and cut thirty-five packets complete with backers (no front "wasters" on piece by piece packets). Tomorrow I will reinforce the show faces with newspaper / hot hide glue and assemble them all.
> As time goes by the palette will fill in but I think these selections will be a good start.


Beautiful selection of veneers. Looking forward to following the progress of your Fall class.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Prepping for Piece by Piece Course*
> 
> *Fall classes are rolling around* in a few weeks and there's something new. I now have students who have enough experience to benefit from a piece by piece class and two will be taking advantage this September. This means that I have to prepare a palette of colours, grain patterns, and species of veneer in packets of four for them to design their pieces around.
> Today, I selected and cut thirty-five packets complete with backers (no front "wasters" on piece by piece packets). Tomorrow I will reinforce the show faces with newspaper / hot hide glue and assemble them all.
> As time goes by the palette will fill in but I think these selections will be a good start.


They are coming you better be ready and prepared .
LOL
No doubt !!

Klaus


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Prepping for Piece by Piece Course*
> 
> *Fall classes are rolling around* in a few weeks and there's something new. I now have students who have enough experience to benefit from a piece by piece class and two will be taking advantage this September. This means that I have to prepare a palette of colours, grain patterns, and species of veneer in packets of four for them to design their pieces around.
> Today, I selected and cut thirty-five packets complete with backers (no front "wasters" on piece by piece packets). Tomorrow I will reinforce the show faces with newspaper / hot hide glue and assemble them all.
> As time goes by the palette will fill in but I think these selections will be a good start.


I Paul. I remember those packets when Danny and I cut out the Desert scenes. Good luck on all your classes.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Prepping for Piece by Piece Course*
> 
> *Fall classes are rolling around* in a few weeks and there's something new. I now have students who have enough experience to benefit from a piece by piece class and two will be taking advantage this September. This means that I have to prepare a palette of colours, grain patterns, and species of veneer in packets of four for them to design their pieces around.
> Today, I selected and cut thirty-five packets complete with backers (no front "wasters" on piece by piece packets). Tomorrow I will reinforce the show faces with newspaper / hot hide glue and assemble them all.
> As time goes by the palette will fill in but I think these selections will be a good start.


Looking Good Sir!

Step by step.

Have a ball!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Spring 2017 Classes underway*

*First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.

*This is Jim* who was taking level one and two. I started him on the Monday and had a couple of days alone with him to get him started before the others came on Wednesday to do level three, the piece by piece class.



















*On Wednesday*, Karen and Kendra showed up and we got started on level three. I'm glad there were only three as teaching two classes simultaneously is tricky enough but things went fine and everyone excelled.





































*Fast foreword to the present* and level one has just wound up. I have three students and all are taking both level one and level two. This past week everyone completed level one with flying colours. On Monday we tackle the level two painting in wood style.

*A few photos* from level one.

*David B*










*Linda*










*David S*









































































*As everyone will be back* next week we will do certificates and class photos at the end of week two.

Thanks for looking in

Paul


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


Als ik dit zie krijg ik zin om het ook te gaan doen.

Nice to see pictures of this class. Thanks Paul.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


The smiles say it all Paul. Looks like your students are learning well.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


Looks like a fine class and they are really getting good at it!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


I would say Jim was pretty blessed to have one on one instruction for the first couple of days. It looks like a great group of people doing some very nice marquetry.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


Awesome Thx for sharing. Incredible work they are learning. A+++++++++


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


Looks like great fun and some really nice work !


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


A trip to Europe and a class too. *I'm thinking "you had it all" LOL!* I'm only wishing all the seats were filled.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


Amazing Paul, It just makes me smile to see this.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. 
*Tom*, it's not how many you teach, it's how well.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


Paul, I say that to myself when I have a small turnout of clients for the week. LOL! And we can always hope for more? :<)


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


I'm hoping all the seats get filled.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


Those classes look so wonderful to attend.
Would love to join one fine day.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...





> Those classes look so wonderful to attend.
> Would love to join one fine day.
> Best thoughts,
> Mads
> ...


That would be amazing! Bring Thomas …...


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Spring 2017 Classes underway*
> 
> *First of all*, last fall we left for Europe about two days after classes ended so I didn't post any photos. Here are a few to catch up.
> 
> ...


Enjoyed seeing that your classes are going so smoothly Paul. Great results too. I wish I could keep my shop that tidy. Hope you enjoyed your Europe trip.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*This session is different!*

*I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.

*Only two students* for level one and three for level two next week so I have time to spend with them all. There is something to be said for small classes.

*Congrats to Peter and Lauren* who managed to finish three études and still have time to try their hands at hammer veneering and French polishing.



























































































*They will both be back* next week for level two, painting in wood, and will be joined by Frank who completed level one last June.

Thanks for looking in. More next week.

Paul M


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *This session is different!*
> 
> *I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.
> 
> ...


That's a great-looking program, Paul. You really have a full shop to teach in and those student's projects look really top notch. That's a testament to you as a teacher. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *This session is different!*
> 
> *I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.
> 
> ...


Good to see Peter doing something…LOL!

Paul it seems you have a full boat? LOL!

Enjoy your time together.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *This session is different!*
> 
> *I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.
> 
> ...


No Tom, I can actually accomodete six but I enjoy small classes. ....less stress and better opportunity to work with the students.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

shipwright said:


> *This session is different!*
> 
> *I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.
> 
> ...


I wish. Looks awesome.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *This session is different!*
> 
> *I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.
> 
> ...


The smiles say it all. Looks like their projects are coming along beautifully. I hope that they are both going to be posting on LJ's. I'm interested in following their future progress.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *This session is different!*
> 
> *I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.
> 
> ...


Great to see Paul. It is a pity I'm living that far from you. I think it would be grandiose and instructive to follow a course in one of your small classes. I don't know if I have the patience for making marquetry, but I'm sure I would learn a lot from you.


----------



## MLWilson (Jun 28, 2015)

shipwright said:


> *This session is different!*
> 
> *I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.
> 
> ...


One of these days, Paul.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *This session is different!*
> 
> *I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.
> 
> ...


This not something I am likely to try but it is very interesting. I enjoy seeing what your students are making and the fact you are teaching this art.

I would love to see more detail on how they do this.


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

shipwright said:


> *This session is different!*
> 
> *I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.
> 
> ...


It's a shame. I used to live in Comox, and this would have been a great school to have known about when lived out on the West Coast.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *This session is different!*
> 
> *I haven't posted* on this blog for a while because as the classes pass it's really just more of the same but this fall's classes have a little something different. Long time LJ buddy Peter Marcucci (woodbridge) has crossed the country to attend and is a star student. I've been looking forward to this for a few years now and we're making the most of it.
> 
> ...


So great to see these students turning out such good work Paul. I'm enjoying these blogs and catching up on what you have been up to.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Week Two, fall classes*

*Sorry for the delay* in this post. I went sailing for a week after classes ended. Just a few pictures to show the work going on in week two where we did the "painting in wood" technique. Peter (LJ woodbridge) and Lauren were joined for this one by Frank who took level one in June. They all did well on the two études that included two methods of creating packets and their first taste of sand shading.






















































































































Congrats to all on a great week!

Thanks for looking in.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Week Two, fall classes*
> 
> *Sorry for the delay* in this post. I went sailing for a week after classes ended. Just a few pictures to show the work going on in week two where we did the "painting in wood" technique. Peter (LJ woodbridge) and Lauren were joined for this one by Frank who took level one in June. They all did well on the two études that included two methods of creating packets and their first taste of sand shading.
> 
> ...


Looking good guys! Hope you get some bigger classes Paul. Enjoy your boating time winter's almost here.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Week Two, fall classes*
> 
> *Sorry for the delay* in this post. I went sailing for a week after classes ended. Just a few pictures to show the work going on in week two where we did the "painting in wood" technique. Peter (LJ woodbridge) and Lauren were joined for this one by Frank who took level one in June. They all did well on the two études that included two methods of creating packets and their first taste of sand shading.
> 
> ...


Paul, their smiles say it all. looks like everyone, learned a lot, had a great time, and increased their skills.
Well done.


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Week Two, fall classes*
> 
> *Sorry for the delay* in this post. I went sailing for a week after classes ended. Just a few pictures to show the work going on in week two where we did the "painting in wood" technique. Peter (LJ woodbridge) and Lauren were joined for this one by Frank who took level one in June. They all did well on the two études that included two methods of creating packets and their first taste of sand shading.
> 
> ...


Looks like all had a good time. My turn is coming I hope.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Week Two, fall classes*
> 
> *Sorry for the delay* in this post. I went sailing for a week after classes ended. Just a few pictures to show the work going on in week two where we did the "painting in wood" technique. Peter (LJ woodbridge) and Lauren were joined for this one by Frank who took level one in June. They all did well on the two études that included two methods of creating packets and their first taste of sand shading.
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Week Two, fall classes*
> 
> *Sorry for the delay* in this post. I went sailing for a week after classes ended. Just a few pictures to show the work going on in week two where we did the "painting in wood" technique. Peter (LJ woodbridge) and Lauren were joined for this one by Frank who took level one in June. They all did well on the two études that included two methods of creating packets and their first taste of sand shading.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, it was great to hear from you. Your students are doing some really nice work so they must have an excellent teacher. I greatly enjoyed the photos and seeing those folks at work. If I were younger and didn't mind traveling I would have liked to attend one of your classes. As it is, I am trying out some some ideas on my scroll saw which I prefer these days since I can use the magnifying light and of course the luxury of the motorized cutting. I assume you will be heading to Arizona soon. Will you be giving courses there too?


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Week Two, fall classes*
> 
> *Sorry for the delay* in this post. I went sailing for a week after classes ended. Just a few pictures to show the work going on in week two where we did the "painting in wood" technique. Peter (LJ woodbridge) and Lauren were joined for this one by Frank who took level one in June. They all did well on the two études that included two methods of creating packets and their first taste of sand shading.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike. Yes we will be off at the end of the month but I can't work there, just tourist status. Thanks


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Week Two, fall classes*
> 
> *Sorry for the delay* in this post. I went sailing for a week after classes ended. Just a few pictures to show the work going on in week two where we did the "painting in wood" technique. Peter (LJ woodbridge) and Lauren were joined for this one by Frank who took level one in June. They all did well on the two études that included two methods of creating packets and their first taste of sand shading.
> 
> ...


Now that I'm beyond being a 'lurker' … it's time to start posting comments. You're first up Paul! It was wonderful to pop into your shop while class was in full swing, meet your students … especially LJ buddy Woodbridge! It's always fun to see their creations and realize their excitement extends to future endeavours with Marquetry. You are an awesome teacher!!


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Week Two, fall classes*
> 
> *Sorry for the delay* in this post. I went sailing for a week after classes ended. Just a few pictures to show the work going on in week two where we did the "painting in wood" technique. Peter (LJ woodbridge) and Lauren were joined for this one by Frank who took level one in June. They all did well on the two études that included two methods of creating packets and their first taste of sand shading.
> 
> ...


Now that I'm beyond being a 'lurker' … it's time to start posting comments. You're first up Paul! It was wonderful to pop into your shop while class was in full swing, meet your students … especially LJ buddy Woodbridge! It's always fun to see their creations and realize their excitement extends to future endeavours with Marquetry. You are an awesome teacher!!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*New Direction: home classes*

*It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea. 
This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


*Sounds like PROGRESS!!*

*Now, you can teach it World Wide…* as long as you understand each other! 

Very GOOD idea… Very good MOVE! ... you will like it!

Good Luck… hope it works out smoothly with no Hicups…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


That's a great idea, Paul. If I had the patience and artistic ability, I'd love to be able to create some of the beautiful pieces I see from you and others.

One thing though… I'm a Ford man, so getting a chevalet would be a problem for me. (Sorry, I'm sure you've heard that one a few thousand times).


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


This is really smart Paul, it makes so much sense in this day and age, and it broadens your pool of students and makes you accessible to those of us who can't make it out your way. THANKS!


----------



## madburg (Feb 3, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


All the best with the venture. Passing on your skills to a far wider community can only be a good thing. Every success with it.


----------



## mousejockey (May 6, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


Have you stopped having the classes at your place or is this in addition to? I'm sure the classes will be great either way, the travel and lodging can make the in person classes pretty expensive so this way you should be able to reach a much wider audience. 
Sounds like a good idea.

And no I still haven't finished my chevy yet, still just the saw frame to go.

Myles


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


Congratulations, technology is a wonderful thing.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


Change is good! ... and this newest video adventure into teaching Marquetry is a great way to accommodate so many who otherwise would never have an opportunity to learn this ancient art. Well thought out Paul, and best wishes for success!!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


Paul,

Pretty good idea.

I'm sure a student could buy the chevy and whatever video equipment they lack for less than the travel and lodging expense. Of course, they would miss spending time in the pleasant place where you live.

-Paul


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


This is a very smart move Paul. I am guessing that there are quite a few chevalets out there by now. My only reservation is all the work you will have to do photographing and editing videos which can be fairly time consuming and perhaps boring, but knowing how well organized you are I'm sure that you have considered this and will handle it in a smart and efficient way. I wish you great success with this new endeavor. I would sign up in a minute for your video classes, but unfortunately I wouldn't be able to keep up unless I can somehow inhabit a new body!


----------



## CharlieK (Jan 6, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


Sounds like a great way to extend your classes beyond (way beyond!) your local area.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


That's great Paul. You can get to a lot more people that way!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


I wish you all the best in your next endeavor. We can always use more chevy users in the world


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


Sounds like a great way of getting the message out to a wider audience who might not be able to travel to VI for your courses. I'm sure it will go well.
Jim


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


Thanks all. 
The main point here is not to increase " business" but to allow me to stop teaching the classes in person without leaving anyone who was planning to take them out in the cold.
I love teaching and seeing the success of my students but I'm getting too old to be "on stage" for that many hours every day for two weeks. 
Also it is a two week commitment for me every spring and fall In prime sailing time.
From the student's point of view, I think it's actually better because they will have a permanent record of the classes that they don't get from the in shop version.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


A perfect solution Paul!! How did the (jewelry) scroll saw blades work out for you?!


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


All in good time Elaine….


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


What! Am I rushing you?!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

shipwright said:


> *New Direction: home classes*
> 
> *It is time for a change* at CSFM. I have decided to stop offering in shop classes and start offering the same (exact) classes via private interactive video. I am currently working through the level one class with a student in Texas who bought a chevalet from me last March. It seems to be going extremely well so I have decided to go ahead with the idea.
> This isn't meant to be an advertisement although you might see it that way. It is more a communication to the several LJ's who have expressed a wish to come to CSFM but couldn't make the travel / time commitments. I won't go into great detail here but please PM me if you have questions.


this is one GR8 idea Paul expand your wealth of info. :<)))


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

*Home School success!*

*My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.

*I actually think* that it is a better course for the student than being here. When I have students in class I can be a little laid back with the instruction sessions because if I forget something, they are right there and I can tell them. In the videos the students aren't there so I do a better job of covering everything the first time. And then there is the bonus that they have the videos to go back to, not just their memories.

*At a range* of a few thousand miles Matt was able to achieve the same results that my "in shop" students have and he enjoyed it enough that I just sent him the materials package for level two.

Here are some pictures of the class.
































































*CONGRATULATIONS MATT!!*










Thanks for looking in,

Paul


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


This is great Paul I never could imagine being able to teach remotely but seeing your post the proof is in the pudding, great teaching job Paul and Matt obviously Matt is a great student.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


Great work by the students…taught by the master!!!!!!!!

Cheers, Jim


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


Great job in teaching this art. I enjoy seeing how they do this.


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


Totally awesome Paul!!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


Awesome!


----------



## WhattheChuck (Aug 26, 2008)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


Allright! Glad technology is making a huge difference with your Courses…

Sounds GREAT!


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


Well done Paul and Congratulations Matt!


----------



## Celticscroller (Sep 21, 2012)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


Awesome idea! Well done!


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


Where there's a will there's a way and there's Paul. Who said old guys can't do video….LOL! Congratulations to you both on completing the journey!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


A great start for your video classes Paul. I was very well impressed with Matt's results and also with how well organized his tools are judging by the wall in the background of the photo.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

shipwright said:


> *Home School success!*
> 
> *My first student* has just finished his level one interactive video course and it was a big success. He received over three hours of video instruction and sent me ten videos of his work for critique. We communicated on messenger several times a day. It really was just like he was here.
> 
> ...


Thats sooo cool and makes the modern world make more sence.
Smiles,
Mads


----------

